#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Открытая лекция: "Буддизм. Развенчание иллюзий"-  Киев - 16 июля 2015 года

## Khonchok Helek

*Буддизм - это не то, что вы думаете!*



В последнее время все больше людей интересуются буддизмом. Кто-то стремится найти внутреннее спокойствие, кто-то занимается духовным развитием и самопознанием, кто-то хочет найти счастье и достичь гармонии в жизни, а кто-то просто следует моде.

Но что же на самом деле дает человеку буддизм? Религия ли это, философия, или новомодный способ отношения к жизни? Чему учил Будда и как это можно применять в современных условиях?

Приглашаем всех на лекцию "Буддизм. Развенчание иллюзий". Лама Пема Дудул развеет популярные мифы, ответит на вопросы и расскажет о более чем 20-летнем опыте изучения и практики тибетского буддизма.

Lama Pema Dudul (носящий также имя Пема Тринлей Ринпоче, в миру Сергей Дудко) родился в Украине в 1968 году. Специалист по искусству и культуре стран Гималайского региона, где проживает около 20 лет, путешественник, переводчик, лама ордена Катxок традиции Ньингма тибетского буддизма. После многих лет обучения и практики в Гималаях и Тибете он уполномочен своими Мастерами распространять эту традицию. Этим летом он впервые приедет в Киев для проведения лекций и трехдневного затвора для всех желающих.

Подробная информация: http://5ht.co/dharma/pema.dudul.htm

*Дата:* 16 июля 2015 (четверг)
*Время:* 19:00-22:00
*Место:* Киев, ул.Крещатик, 2, Украинский Дом, зал "Арт-Галлерея", 3 этаж. (метро Майдан Незалежности)

Вход свободный
Рекомендованый взнос на организацию: 50 гривен

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2015)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

*Другие события с ламой Пема Дудул в Киеве:*

17-19 июля Затвор «Вступление на Путь Будды Шакьямуни и Гуру Падмасамбхавы»

20 июля Празднование годовщины Первой Проповеди Будды

21-22 - Заключительные встречи, ответы на вопросы.

Будем благодарны за помощь в организации приезда Ламы и любую спонсорскую поддержку.

----------

Мария Дролма (03.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Достаточно взглянуть на "иллюзий" с прописной, чтобы захотелось не ходить и сэкономить 50 гр.

----------

Vega (02.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 50 гр.


50 грн.  :Wink:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Да ладно, было бы что экономить - стоимость большой шаурмы + 0,5 минералки в Киеве. Если буду в эти дни в Киеве по делам, схожу.

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> носящий также имя Пема Тринлей Ринпоче...


Очень интересно!

----------


## Мария Дролма

Я бы сходила, если бы там была. Это бывает очень и очень полезно когда опытный человек объясняет тонкие моменты на твоем родном языке, понимая твой менталитет, и проч. проч..  Здорово. Рада за вас.

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Всех приглашаем.
Думаю будет полезно послушать многолетнего практика Буддизма без переводчика.
Тем более что все мы пользуемся его переводами текстов Лонгчен Ньинтиг

 :Smilie:

----------

Мария Дролма (03.07.2015), Николас (29.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Какая славная причёска  у приезжающего практика. С характерно выбритыми висками.. Интересно, что же он практикует на самом деле? (вопрос риторический)


А как практик должен выглядеть если не секрет? Вот так?

----------

Алик (04.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Обычно, когда уполномачивают, есть письмо рекомендательное. Что человек не сам все это затеял. 
> А список передач можно не выезжая из Москвы никуда, даже больше получить. 
> Отсчет получения передач не выезжая из Москвы, примерно, можно вести от 1988 года. 
> Не хочу никого обидеть, но Нико точно может заняться "чесом". Осталось только письмо от ЕСДЛ рекомендательное, не ниже.


Такие ламы, как ЕСДЛ, да и Богдо-геген Ринпоче тоже, не любят давать "рекомендательные письма", чтобы потом кто-то Дхарму не испортил, тыча всем в нос этими письмами. 

Но есть и другие ламы, их можно уговорить на письмо подобное, что называется.... По-разному можно уговорить же. (Вспомним историю с супертулку С Сигалом). Так что не верьте, а проверьте!)

----------


## Won Soeng

Рекомендованный взнос. Не плата за вход. 
Сходите, кто может, понравится - внесите.
Заодно будет открытая информация, чему учит тулку лама ринпоче.

Многие здесь уже рождались и в Тибете и в Индии, кто станет отрицать? 
Картинка на рекламе - гламурная до пошлости. Но это еще не показатель. Кто знает, сколько учеников сейчас нуждаются в гламурном учении?

А вообще - дураков не так уж много, и все те немногие рано или поздно найдут себе дуракавалятеля по вкусу.
Остальные  - уже имеют неплохой иммунитет.

----------

Антончик (10.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Нико (12.07.2015)

----------


## Лагов

*



			
				Открытая лекция: "Буддизм. Развенчание иллюзий"
			
		

*
Иными словами, лекция не для новичков. Элитарная лекция.

----------


## Аньезка

А вот и лекция
https://youtu.be/a38SvyCL6WY 
@Legba интересовался, помнится

----------

Rushny (24.09.2015), Won Soeng (23.09.2015), Аше (23.09.2015), Балдинг (26.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2015), Вольдемар (24.09.2015), Дубинин (23.09.2015), Нико (23.09.2015), Николас (29.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (25.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (23.09.2015), Шавырин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

15 минут - полет нормальный  :Smilie:  Спасибо за видео, пока все так, что можно рекомендовать новичкам.

upd. 50 минут. Да, вполне достойно.

----------


## Нико

> А вот и лекция
> https://youtu.be/a38SvyCL6WY 
> @Legba интересовался, помнится


Ой, какое красноречивое оказалось развенчание иллюзий!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGJ_...ion_1497092911

Вот эта вторая часть вопросов-ответов даже интереснее оказалась...

----------

Rushny (24.09.2015), Won Soeng (24.09.2015), Балдинг (27.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2015), Пема Ванчук (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2015), Шавырин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Rushny

Не мое конечно дело, но все таки: 

Вот все эти критики, которые заранее, даже не выслушав этого ламу, за глаза объявили его самозванцем и прочими нехорошими словами - все они теперь захотят так же публично извиниться?  Или хотя бы тихонько раскаяться во время своей личной ежедневной практики?  

Или же они сделают вид, что ничего такого не сделали и никакой такой дурнопахннущей кармы не накопили?

P.S. Просьба обвинителей не суетиться и не выступать с объяснениями. Мои вопросы риторические (не требующие ответа). И они поставлены для тех, кто пытается следить за творящемся у себя в умах и избегать неблагих действий (в данном случае - неблагих действий речью)

----------

Aliona (24.09.2015), Иван Денисов (30.09.2015), Николас (29.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не мое конечно дело, но все таки: 
> 
> Вот все эти критики, которые заранее, даже не выслушав этого ламу, за глаза объявили его самозванцем и прочими нехорошими словами - все они теперь захотят так же публично извиниться?  Или хотя бы тихонько раскаяться во время своей личной ежедневной практики?  
> 
> Или же они сделают вид, что ничего такого не сделали и никакой такой дурнопахннущей кармы не накопили?
> 
> P.S. Просьба обвинителей не суетиться и не выступать с объяснениями. Мои вопросы риторические (не требующие ответа). И они поставлены для тех, кто пытается следить за творящемся у себя в умах и избегать неблагих действий (в данном случае - неблагих действий речью)


Нет ничего страшного в том, что люди остерегаются обмана и мошенничества. Это нормально и естественно. Каждый сам сделает выводы. А вот требовать покаяния или даже ожидать - показатель определенной наивности  :Smilie:

----------


## Rushny

> А вот требовать покаяния или даже ожидать - показатель определенной наивности


Видеть тербования и ожидания в том, что было недвусмысленно названо всего лишь риторическими вопросами, тоже может быть показателем вполне определенной подозорительности  :Cry:

----------


## Won Soeng

Риторические вопросы не задаются без мотивации  :Smilie:  Вам ведь стыдно за этих людей, правда? Не обманывайте меня только.

----------


## Rushny

> Риторические вопросы не задаются без мотивации  Вам ведь стыдно за этих людей, правда? Не обманывайте меня только.


Да нет, не стыдно. Наверное просто жалко...

----------


## Нико

> Да нет, не стыдно. Наверное просто жалко...


А чего Вам жалко, собственно? Что по одной рекламе люди не будут восторженно складывать ладони? И даже по одной лекции? Сейчас приезжает столько лам, ассортимент широк: выбирай - не хочу. Сначала нужны годы для того, чтобы другие признали кого-то как подлинного ламу. Самореклама обычно отталкивает, хотя может кого-то и наоборот притягивает. Люди разные....

----------


## Rushny

> А чего Вам жалко, собственно? Что по одной рекламе люди не будут восторженно складывать ладони? И даже по одной лекции? Сейчас приезжает столько лам, ассортимент широк: выбирай - не хочу. Сначала нужны годы для того, чтобы другие признали кого-то как подлинного ламу. Самореклама обычно отталкивает, хотя может кого-то и наоборот притягивает. Люди разные....


Жалко, ибо хула на достоцного практика Дгармы влечет за собой дурную карму и целый букет новых страданий. Неужели ЭТО не очевидно?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Жалко, ибо хула на достоцного практика Дгармы влечет за собой дурную карму и целый букет новых страданий. Неужели ЭТО не очевидно?


Хулы не было, был скептицизм. И остаётся, впрочем.

----------

Аньезка (26.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015)

----------


## Rushny

> Хулы не было, был скептицизм. И остаётся, впрочем.


Вероятно, у нас очень разные представления о хуле и скептицизме и я действительно наивно полагал, что едкие остроты в адрес буддиста являются небагими действиями.
Извините за доставленные неудобства

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вероятно, у нас очень разные представления о хуле и скептицизме и я действительно наивно полагал, что едкие остроты в адрес буддиста являются небагими действиями.
> Извините за доставленные неудобства


Там не было перехода на личность и сплетен за спиной о моральном поведении и личной жизни. Вот это было бы хулой, да... Человек публично заявляет себя ламой и ринпоче: он должен быть готов к тому, что его публично же и обсудят как такового. Примерно так вот... Тоже извините за неудобства!

----------

Vega (26.09.2015), Ассаджи (29.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015)

----------


## Vega

> Жалко, ибо хула на достоцного практика Дгармы влечет за собой дурную карму и целый букет новых страданий. Неужели ЭТО не очевидно?


Да уж.. Суетитесь, однако,  по поводу этого дгармического туристо...

----------


## Балдинг

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGJ_...ion_1497092911
> 
> Вот эта вторая часть вопросов-ответов даже интереснее оказалась...


Удобную религию придумали индусы.
(это преамбула как бы была)

Тоже не без интереса послушал человека. Но только пару наблюдений возникло желание озвучить в порядке оффтопика.
[Товарищ водил клиентов на экскурсии (небанальные путешествия) в Тибет, в том числе, как он выразился и "олигархов", один их которых впоследствии стал его учеником. Удобно. И удобство это подкрепляется возможностью, или наличием методов для практики и для, как там выразились, социально успешных людей. Хорошее дела терма. А то из первоисточников складывается устойчивое представление о необходимости оставления пыльной жизни домохозяина и выживании на подаяние в натуральном виде].

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Удобную религию придумали индусы.
> (это преамбула как бы была)
> 
> Тоже не без интереса послушал человека. Но только пару наблюдений возникло желание озвучить в порядке оффтопика.
> [Товарищ водил клиентов на экскурсии (небанальные путешествия) в Тибет, в том числе, как он выразился и "олигархов", один их которых впоследствии стал его учеником. Удобно. И удобство это подкрепляется возможностью, или наличием методов для практики и для, как там выразились, социально успешных людей. Хорошее дела терма. А то из первоисточников складывается устойчивое представление о необходимости оставления пыльной жизни домохозяина и выживании на подаяние в натуральном виде].


У Будды Шакьямуни было много учеников мирян, в том числе богатых и знатных.
Напр: Анатхапиндика, Бимбисара  и др.
Без богатых и влиятельных домохозяев  невозможно существование  Санги, что сейчас, что во времена Будды.

А так да, в Тибетском будд. довольно широкие возможности практики для мирян, не уходя полностью из мира. Есть линии и учения передающиеся в кругу мирян, как внутри семьи так и связанные с местностью\долиной\нас.пунктом.

----------

Rushny (29.09.2015), Балдинг (27.09.2015), Иван Денисов (30.09.2015), Николас (28.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.09.2015)

----------


## Николас

Впечатление не однозначное... Но Хорошее перевешивает . :Kiss: 

Когда он будет в следуюшций раз в Украине? Или как с ним связаться? Он говорил, что у него есть ФБ...

----------


## Балдинг

> У Будды Шакьямуни было много учеников мирян, в том числе богатых и знатных.
> Напр: Анатхапиндика, Бимбисара  и др.
> Без богатых и влиятельных домохозяев  невозможно существование  Санги, что сейчас, что во времена Будды.
> 
> А так да, в Тибетском будд. довольно широкие возможности практики для мирян, не уходя полностью из мира. Есть линии и учения передающиеся в кругу мирян, как внутри семьи так и связанные с местностью\долиной\нас.пунктом.


Здравствуйте, Владимир Николаевич,
Еще один момент мне запомнился из лекции о том, что как бы одно два поколения осталось времени. И все. Как понял, это в контексте упадка то ли тибетских традиций в Тибете, то ли упадка собственно тибетских версий буддизма.

[к мнению прислушался, но формировать свою картину не берусь, хотя такое наблюдение имеется: простое сравнение образа некоторых коренных учителей данного Ламы лектора (с его же, впрочем, слов) и образа самого Ламы лектора создают предпосылки для того, чтобы скорее согласиться с тенденцией упадка, нежели наоборот]

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Здравствуйте,  @*Балдинг*.
Насколько сам понял : имелся ввиду Тибет и тибетцы как коренное население, ставшее на своей родине - меньшинством.
Плюс нарушение "связей"(_самая_) внутри линий передач Учений   - для тибетских традиций это очень важно.

Вот здесь можно прочитать о _самая_:
http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/rainbow/07.htm


(Если не секрет, в чём Вы видите несоответствие данного Ламы с образами его учителей?)

----------

Rushny (01.10.2015), Балдинг (29.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Здравствуйте, @*Балдинг*.
> Насколько сам понял : имелся ввиду Тибет и тибетцы как коренное население, ставшее на своей родине - меньшинством.
> Плюс нарушение "связей" внутри линий передач Учений   - для тибетских традиций это очень важно.
> 
> (Если не секрет, в чём Вы видите несоответствие данного Ламы с образами его учителей?)


Слово "соответствие" мне не очень нравится в контексте. А именно, модель, требующая чтобы последующий лама (ученик) соответствовал предшествующему ламе (учитель). 
Скорее наблюдаемо было различие в образах лам. По тем скудным характеристикам, которые озвучил лектор, некоторые из его коренных гуру предстают:
а) ведущими изолированный образ жизни (что-то вроде отшельничества);
б) образ жизни, предполагающий развитую степень оставления мирских обыкновений (заинтересованностей, вовлеченностей);
в) простота быта (бытия).

[disclaimer. Разумеется тут много от лукавого, ибо образ возник в воображении, со слов не нейтрального к теме респондента, и может иметь мало общего с действительностью. Но, если бы знал их язык, то было бы, наверное интересно пообщаться с теми людьми лично]

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Слово "соответствие" мне не очень нравится в контексте. А именно, модель, требующая чтобы последующий лама (ученик) соответствовал предшествующему ламе (учитель). 
> Скорее наблюдаемо было различие в образах лам. По тем скудным характеристикам, которые озвучил лектор, некоторые из его коренных гуру предстают:
> а) ведущими изолированный образ жизни (что-то вроде отшельничества);
> _б) образ жизни, предполагающий развитую степень оставления мирских обыкновений (заинтересованностей, вовлеченностей);_
> в) простота быта (бытия).


Интересно, но у меня, по пунктам а);б),  возникло совсем другое представление о его коренных гуру:

Живущие в небольших селениях;  имеющие небольшой  круг личных учеников из местных; дающие общие наставления и благословения жителям всего селения.

То-есть своего рода образ Гуру-мирянина в своей округе.

Что в принципе вполне традиционно для областей Голок и Кхам, где распространены в основном линии Ньингма и Кагью (вроде об этих областях идёт речь в лекции). Такие же Гуру-миряне есть и в селениях Непала, Северо-восточной Индии и в других странах этого региона. Причём  большинство таких Гуру имеют очень древние линии передач Учений и обучают в традиционном йогическом не-монастырском стиле.

----------

Rushny (01.10.2015), Балдинг (29.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Интересно, но у меня, по пунктам а);б),  возникло совсем другое представление о его коренных гуру:
> 
> Живущие в небольших селениях;  имеющие небольшой  круг личных учеников из местных; дающие общие наставления и благословения жителям всего селения.
> 
> То-есть своего рода образ Гуру-мирянина в своей округе.
> 
> Что в принципе вполне традиционно для областей Голок и Кхам, где распространены в основном линии Ньингма и Кагью (вроде об этих областях идёт речь в лекции). Такие же Гуру-миряне есть и в селениях Непала, Северо-восточной Индии и в других странах этого региона. Причём  большинство таких Гуру имеют очень древние линии передач Учений и обучают в традиционном йогическом не-монастырском стиле.


Описание скудное было.
По-видимому мой ум уцепился за брошенную информацию о том, как там два гуру живут обособленно и только изредка друг к другу в гости ходят :-) И дорисовало до желательного (в его представлении) :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2015)

----------

